# Ride DH vs. Ride DH2 DFC



## Guest

What is the major difference between the two and is the DFC worth getting?

thanks


----------



## T.J.

if i recall (and i may be wrong) i think the only difference is the "slimewalls" which dont make a big difference.


----------



## Snowjoe

The regular DH has slimewalls too, everything in their ATV and Mobility lines have the slimewalls.

It's got a different sidecut to the DH, but how different I have no idea whatsoever. It's also got more of those carbon thingys in it! Again no idea what that is though. I can copy off their website but I don't know what they mean, maybe someone else will know.


----------



## Guest

thanks guys for the help..i know what you mean...i'm not getting the much difference between the two...i hope someone can shine the light of the real purpose differences :dunno:


----------



## Nivek

The DH2 has more carbon stringers and the sidecut is blended (big-little-big). More progressive turning and a little more pop. I'd pay 20 more bucks for the DFC.


----------



## Guest

I think im going to get the dh2...u think a 157 is too long? (i'm 190lbs, 5'8", size 10 boot)


----------



## Guest

Here's the difference between the 08 Model DH and DH DFC (I now have a 155 DH DFC and a 159 DH). The sidecut is the same on the boards, the difference lies in the top sheet from last year. The top sheet on the regular DH is a smooth surface while then top sheet on the DFC is actually a dual fiber. If you look at the DFC, it looks like it is pinstriped and the pinstrips actually are raised off the board giving you added traction and no need for a stomp if you use one. The board feels stronger when you are sliding rails and boxes and a little more solid on hits. I did use my buddies regular DH a few times (155), and I felt mine was a little stronger. And to asnwer why I have 2, I use the 155 for days in the park, which is almost every day, and the 159 for days of just cruising the slopes. Now I am not 110% sure about the 09 line, but I believe it is the same thing. My girlfriend has a Crush DFC from 2 years ago and the top sheet is identical to the regular Crush from that year, but as of last year, the DFC editions had different top sheets, and different color designs.


----------



## olas38

gabbo717 said:


> What is the major difference between the two and is the DFC worth getting?
> 
> thanks


side cut is quadratic for 2009 ride dh /// 2008 is radial side cut.

more pop with extra stix on tail.for 2009 dh 2

nose is more skate style ..2009 

2008 is more all mountain. style ( nose )

slimewalls same for alla.

when you ride a 2008 ride dh radial side cut and later ride a dh2 transition side cut ..you feel the diferens !!!!

i dont know wish one is best but for ride transitions in high speed diferent kiker or hits at same time ... dh 2 2009 is best.

radial is good and easy to rode both ways ...

but is personal matters...i think.

i like radial side cut. with even core and dierctional flex twin tip.


----------



## Guest

Just picked up a dh2 dfc 159 wide from sierra, there 235 right now, shredtastical goodness at a super low price


----------



## rjattack19

i have been eyeing the dh2 as well but like you i was unsure about the difference. i think i might be picking one up now but 159 might be too small for me:dunno:


----------



## DC5R

^ what are your specs? At $235, I'm tempted to pick this board up, but I can't justify buying another new board (I already picked up 2 new boards already )


----------



## Guest

Bro I'm 6'5" 210lbs and I ride a 159 only because it looks proportional to how tall I am, board tech has come along way and can support more than it used to so I always go with the shortest board I'm comfortable with, makes the board feel more agile.


----------



## Guest

50% off is the only justification u need pick it up


----------



## DC5R

JAKMAN32 said:


> 50% off is the only justification u need pick it up


Sadly my bank account and two boards at 50% off within the last month of so doesn't agree with you


----------



## Guest

keep that pimp hand strong man slap that bank account and tell it that it will enjoy paying for that board and like it haha.

st.pattys day IRISH CAR BOMBS !!!!!


----------



## DC5R

JAKMAN32 said:


> *keep that pimp hand strong man slap that bank account and tell it that it will enjoy paying for that board and like it haha*.
> 
> st.pattys day IRISH CAR BOMBS !!!!!


LMAO!! That's hilarious!! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

So I'm going to get the dh2 from sierra, but I can't decide what size to get. I'm about 140lbs and 5'11" and will probably get to be about 6'3", so I'd like the board to last me for 2 years at least. Should I get the 156wide or the 159wide?


----------



## bubbachubba340

Im 140lbs and ride a 148 in the park. 156 could maybe work but 159 is too big.


----------



## Guest

What's the flexibility difference between the two?


----------



## TeamSR

you guys seem to be forgetting the fact that this years dh2 is reverse camber.


----------



## Guest

TeamSR said:


> you guys seem to be forgetting the fact that this years dh2 is reverse camber.


Yes but the 2010 dh2 is $500. Sierra's selling last years for $235 + No tax + no shipping =


----------



## DC5R

FlyingPencil said:


> So I'm going to get the dh2 from sierra, but I can't decide what size to get. I'm about 140lbs and 5'11" and will probably get to be about 6'3", so I'd like the board to last me for 2 years at least. Should I get the 156wide or the 159wide?


Why a wide? IMO, get the 156.


----------



## Guest

DC5R said:


> Why a wide? IMO, get the 156.



I have a size 12 boot.


----------



## DC5R

Question answered. Get the 156.


----------



## Guest

Has anybody heard anything about the ride crush dfc 2009.I'm mostly curious about all-mountain traits. I'd like to get a rocker board if I can instead of the DH2, but '09 rocker models are limited. And I think the '09 Crush comes in a 153W also, so do you think I should go with that instead of the 156W if possible? I wouldn't think so, but let me know.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

It's an upgraded kink and basically a giant bow tie from tip to tail. Ride scrapped that way of doing rocker for this year.


----------

